# Vaping Survey



## Alex

Vaping Survey - The responses are fully public, so you can see the results immediately. I hope you'll take a moment and fill it out!

Click : ---> Here

source: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...survey_vaping_survey_the_responses_are_fully/

This link will take you to the summary page.
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Cu...IpHK6tPgE4OgT8/viewanalytics?usp=form_confirm

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ET

done and done

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

Done and thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Done


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Done  Thanks @Alex

I see vapour mountain made it quite high up for the bonus question

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dassie

Alex said:


> Vaping Survey - The responses are fully public, so you can see the results immediately. I hope you'll take a moment and fill it out!
> 
> Click : ---> Here
> 
> source: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...survey_vaping_survey_the_responses_are_fully/


Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

Done! While eating biltong!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigB

Alex said:


> Vaping Survey - The responses are fully public, so you can see the results immediately. I hope you'll take a moment and fill it out!
> 
> Click : ---> Here
> 
> source: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...survey_vaping_survey_the_responses_are_fully/



Done.... Interesting reading those statistics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Manbearzombie

Done. It's really cool to see how the stats for people smoking tobacco products drops after they started vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Done @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Done, thanks @Alex

Such a simple survey, yet good questions and great to see the progress thus far

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## abdul

DONE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Done - pleasing to see how many respondents have not used tobacco products since starting vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## JB1987

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kareem

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A

Done!
*
18mg... 

Anyone else notice 18mg is the most consistently used nicotine level on the results?*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hands

done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divan Smit

Done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Done & dusted. 
And yup, 82% not using tobacco products after starting to vape really proves that e-cigs is not an effective smoking cessation tool....

Reactions: Like 2


----------

